# What/how much does your LGD eat?



## PotterWatch (Jan 19, 2013)

We feed mainly kibble, though a good quality brand, as well as some raw beef and chicken to our LGd pups. I am amazed at the amount of food they go through and they are only five months!  How much of what kind of food do your dogs eat?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 19, 2013)

We feed a dry kibble and raw meat..depending on what we have. Tomorrow it will be chicken for a while. Last few weeks deer scraps and bones. They will slow down with the food though, around 8-10 months they generally slow a lot. Sometimes to the point you may be wondering if they are ok. That is just there systems slowing down. Right now yours are still in rapid growth. If you think it is excessive and they look slim...get a fecal run. 

Some of mine don't even eat everyday, they will let it sit there.  I have 2 going on 14 months, 1 at 11 months and 1 at 10months. 


BTW- We haven't seen pics of your guys in a long time. HINT HINT


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 19, 2013)

*Mine get a good quality kibble in the morning, raw in the afternoon and canned at night. Plus lots of raw bones from the neighbor that butchers cows.

I've never had a dog eat as much as my English Mastiff. She's only 140 pounds (small for her breed) but she eats 14+ cups of food a day.  (she's been to the vet and dewormed and everything).  *


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 20, 2013)

My pups eat about 4-5 cups a day of good qualitly kibble! I only feed once a day, they are now 8 months, and sometimes only eat half. When they were younger, they acted like they were starved every day and would gobble up at least 8 cups each!!!
My adult LGD weighs 226lbs, and she eats about eight cups a day and has alot of deer and butcher bones and scraps.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 20, 2013)

Four Winds Ranch said:
			
		

> My pups eat about 4-5 cups a day of good qualitly kibble! I only feed once a day, they are now 8 months, and sometimes only eat half. When they were younger, they acted like they were starved every day and would gobble up at least 8 cups each!!!
> My adult LGD weighs 226lbs, and she eats about eight cups a day and has alot of deer and butcher bones and scraps.


What kind of LGD is that?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 20, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Four Winds Ranch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
X2!*


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 20, 2013)

We have a 4-yr-old spayed female GP and a 6-month-old male GP. Between the two, we go through a 40-pound bag of good quality dog food every 10 days.


----------



## PotterWatch (Jan 20, 2013)

My pups are almost 6 months old and are going through 8-10 cups per day,each.  They sometimes get raw food mixed into that as well as the occasional chicken neck or gizzard in processing day. I can't believe how much they eat and am happy to hear they will slow down at some point. Talk about chow hounds!

I'll try to get some new pictures of them in the next day or two.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi Potterwatch 

How much are they weighing now? Also you might want to get a fecal run also. 6 months is a good time. When did they finish up their de-worming schedule?


----------



## secuono (Jan 20, 2013)

My doberman eats 6-8 cups a day, LGD pup, who is 10mo now, eats about 6 cups. She's a GP x Maremma, not a big dog at all. She gets whole rabbit every now and then.


----------



## PotterWatch (Jan 20, 2013)

I'd have to check on the dewormer but I know it wasn't within the last month. Not sure on their weight as we haven't weighed them anytime recently. I am due to take a fecal sample in to the vet so I'll probably get that done this week.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 20, 2013)

My Anatolian Shepherd eats 5 cups of very good food, two kinds. She is fed only once a day and sometimes will go several days without eating, which is normal for these dogs. She just turned 11 months old the other day and weighs 110 pounds. She does get a fair amount of raw meat too, including deer, chicken, turkey, etc.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 20, 2013)

I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 21, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My pups are Maremma/ GP, and my adult is a pure bred Great Pyraneese! I know it sounds too big for a female GP, the vets all think so too, so i always have bring her in to be weighed in order to get the correct wormer dosage! But it is true! She is usually between 220lb and 230lbs!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 21, 2013)

That's huge! haha


----------



## secuono (Jan 21, 2013)

Four Winds Ranch said:
			
		

> WhiteMountainsRanch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's more than twice as much as mine weighs...that's insane...How tall is she, any pics?


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 21, 2013)

secuono said:
			
		

> Four Winds Ranch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, she is 35 inches tall at her shoulder. Here is a pic of her from this fall with my son.






[/img]


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jan 21, 2013)

Ours eat a combination of good kibble, white rice and eggs or white rice and meat every day.  They eat about 7 cups each.  They are 9 months old with one weighing 104 and the other 90.


----------

